

A Bigger Danger: Scientists Build Case for Undersea Plumes - peterb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/29/science/earth/29plume.html?hp

======
DaniFong
Wow, thanks for this. I'll see if I can figure this out.

------
rjett
Interesting... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microemulsion>

